# Mazuri for dogs?



## murdocjunior (May 12, 2011)

My chiuhahas are eating mazuri is that ok for the dogs? My torts dont eat their dog food, its the other way around.


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

haha that's funny. My sister has a little terrier/chiuhuaha mix that will eat both the Mazuri AND zoomed tortoise food. She picked up after being friends with a 13 year old Sulcata I had. She started to eat grass and weeds...it's the funniest thing to watch.


----------



## murdocjunior (May 12, 2011)

Yeah its funny, but is it safe for the dogs?


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 12, 2011)

I don't see why it would be an issue, its mostly plant matter, my dog has grabbed up a few when I drop them, but I wouldn't continue to let them eat it on a regular basis.


----------



## Fernando (May 12, 2011)

I've seen a post somewhere here about the ingredients of Mazuri. They didn't look too bad but I'm sure if the dog ate a lot of it...then that might result in other draw backs like oily or smelly hair or skin. Sorry I'm not a dog professional so you should wait on more answers


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 12, 2011)

I don't think it's harmful for the dog, as long as it does not become his primary food. Dogs are mesocarnivores, meaning they eat more meat than bears (hypocarnivores), but less meat than cats (hypercarnivores). A cat's diet is basically 95-99% meat, with the occasional vegetable or fruit thrown in when they feel like it. A bear's diet is more plant matter than meat. For a dog, it's more like about 60% meat, 40% vegetation. So, it's good for your dog to get some plant matter in his diet, which the Mazuri tortoise chow does provide. However, he should still be eating mostly meat.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 12, 2011)

My shepard eats it when he finds it in the field, he goes and hunts it down, lol.....


----------



## Edna (May 12, 2011)

I have a beagle who has never shown the least bit of interest in mazuri. That's saying something, because she's all nose. She's not much fun in the house because the food-seeking behavior never stops. She's part cow, though, and eats grass too.


----------



## laramie (Jul 24, 2011)

murdocjunior said:


> My chiuhahas are eating mazuri is that ok for the dogs? My torts dont eat their dog food, its the other way around.



It is the same at my house. Wilbur does not seem to like the Mazuri, but Bella and Peanut (my lab and schnauzer) do.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 24, 2011)

My dogs eat my Rabbits' pellets every chance they get, so I would imagine they would eat the mazuri if given the chance


----------



## Laura (Jul 24, 2011)

its not meant to be a canine diet. it wont hurt if they eat a few pieces, but they will not be healthy if that is ALL they ate.. dogs are carnivores, tortoises are not. 
There might be a Mazuri formulated for wolves. Check the website and see if you can get it and try it!


----------

